

2048 with Leaderboard and achievements, with Kivy (Python/OpenGL) - txprog
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.meltingrocks.kivy2048

======
buro9
There is an official version of this game by the game creator:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=gabriele.cirul...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=gabriele.cirulli.puzzle)

It is very smooth to play and it does have a leaderboard.

~~~
txprog
There is no official version, as the author said:
[https://twitter.com/gabrielecirulli/status/44449813553323212...](https://twitter.com/gabrielecirulli/status/444498135533232128)

The link your sent is by the way slower than the gl version :)

~~~
josephagoss
Not sure why you're being downvoted, there is no official version at the
moment and that is an impersonator.

------
desireco42
I couldn't imagine in my wildest dreams how many clones of this game are in
store. Is it possible that every developer with any amount of skill just went
to make their own version of clone?

~~~
jrpt
The 1024/2048 games are themselves clones of Threes:
[http://asherv.com/threes/](http://asherv.com/threes/)

Threes is doing really well in the app stores right now.

------
bbx
After having played the original 2048 on my laptop, I wanted to play it on my
Android phone as well. There was no official app, so a quick search led me to
purchase the slightly different but decent "Fives".

Then I realized the original 2048 was actually playable on my phone's browser.

I haven't played "Fives" since.

------
Bogdanp
Good job but it feels slow on my (quite fast) HTC One. It's also a bit
different from the web version in that you can keep playing even after getting
the 2048 block, which I like.

~~~
zwily
You can keep playing on the "official" one too. (Recent update.)

------
bryanlarsen
There are at least 4 versions of 2048 on the play store already.

~~~
en4bz
I saw at least 10. I had to scroll quite always to find this one.

------
thomas_eh
pretty sweet that this is done in less than 300 loc of python!
[https://github.com/tito/2048](https://github.com/tito/2048)

~~~
Ologn
Which with the framework, compiles to more than 7 megs of code. Which is a lot
to download for a mobile phone on an overloaded 3g network in many parts of
the world. It is better than a cross-platform framework like regal though,
which is probably triple the size.

Pandora, Pinterest, Yahoo Mail, Tumblr etc. are all smaller sized apps.
Because small on mobile is currently important. Cross-platform frameworks
which handle OpenGL ES tend to be bulky.

------
wudf
man, the hacker scene is so petty. ripping each other off just to show they
can (or worse, to profit). sure imitation is flattering, but where's the
dignity?

~~~
txprog
There is no ads, donations goes to Gabriel, i thank him in everyway i can when
publishing. He said he wont do an ios/android App. There is nothing petty.

------
nsaparanoid
Silently quits on Nexus 4 :(

~~~
txprog
Even after a restart? Would you have a chance to share the log (if you know
how to do it)

~~~
nsaparanoid
weirdly, if I show the open apps, it's there, but if I try to switch to it it
just jumps back to the 'desktop'.

Yeah, tried multiple times, even killed the app and retried. Same result.

~~~
txprog
Somebody on reddit said it was using ART and crash. Without it it work. Try
without it maybe? I didn't got a chance to test a Kivy application with ART
yet.

~~~
nsaparanoid
Ah yeah I'm using ART. It takes 30 min to rebuild everything for Dalvik, bit
too much effort when I'm out and about. Unlucky! Usually most apps work fine
under ART.

------
ptomato
Crashes on a 4096.

~~~
txprog
Fixed in 1.2.0, should be up on Google Play soon. I've added it as a
achievement by the way, You're a real master.

